# Looking for help choosing a pole pruning saw.



## Abbeville TSI (Dec 3, 2021)

First off, I'm not in the tree service business. I have a Stihl pole saw, non extendable. I have to trim overhanging limbs from the the driveway and there are some higher than the pole saw can reach. I don't want a longer extendable pole saw because of the weight and my old body. The manual pruning saws on a muti sectional pole are what I would like to use. I won't use it enough to justify top tier but I hate to use junk. Looking for suggestions and vendors, thanks.


----------



## kenmbz (Dec 3, 2021)

I have heard from people using the Stihl Combi with very good results.

I have an M18 pole saw, and it is not bad with the extension for a battery saw. I do trail clearing so I push mine more than the usual homeowner.

What's your price range?


----------



## jimrb (Dec 3, 2021)

I have a Jameson pole with a saw head and a lopper head, Not sure that it works tons better than the cheaper chinese head I had first. OK, the Jameson lopper works better as it is a compound lopper. I see Fiskars has pole saws that are a bit less than a Jameson fiberglass setup.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 3, 2021)

I made my own pole saw using the top rail from a chin link fence and a Razor saw. I took a dowl rod and shaved it down to fit inside the rail, then took my die grinder with a cut off wheel to cut the slot for the saw blade. Then drilled the 2 holes for the bolts to mount the saw blade on the pole. It works great. Nice and light and plenty sturdy. I made 2 of them. One 10' and one 20' long.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 3, 2021)

How much higher you need to cut? If it is only a few feet drive a pickup under the branches and stand in the bed.


----------



## CDElliott (Dec 3, 2021)

Abbeville TSI said:


> First off, I'm not in the tree service business. I have a Stihl pole saw, non extendable. I have to trim overhanging limbs from the the driveway and there are some higher than the pole saw can reach. I don't want a longer extendable pole saw because of the weight and my old body. The manual pruning saws on a muti sectional pole are what I would like to use. I won't use it enough to justify top tier but I hate to use junk. Looking for suggestions and vendors, thanks.


You might look at the Barnel Telescoping pole saw.


----------



## calamari (Dec 4, 2021)

sb47 said:


> I made my own pole saw using the top rail from a chin link fence and a Razor saw. I took a dowl rod and shaved it down to fit inside the rail, then took my die grinder with a cut off wheel to cut the slot for the saw blade. Then drilled the 2 holes for the bolts to mount the saw blade on the pole. It works great. Nice and light and plenty sturdy. I made 2 of them. One 10' and one 20' long. View attachment 946089
> View attachment 946090


I made my pole saw with a Cabela's flats boat push pole. It's 18' and is three sections you glue together to make a single structure. It's light and flexible and I clamp a pruning saw head to the pointed end like is shown in the picture. Buy the best pruning saw you can find with the shape of the saw shown and it will cut like crazy. I take the saw off the pole when I use it for duck hunting. If you have trouble cutting fast enough when the limbs are as high as you can reach, tie a length of para cord to the pole right behind the saw and have somebody pull down gently on the rope while you cut. It really increases the cutting speed but just don't have them pull too hard because you won't be able to pull on the pole.


----------



## dsell (Dec 4, 2021)

I tried the green, yellow, and blue Jameson poles. Go with the blue. 30 ft is the max. 24 would be best. I have a 16 in. Wide Barracuda Tri-Cut Saw Blade on it.


----------



## ArtB (Dec 5, 2021)

Welded up a platform fits on top of the backhoe bucket, gets me 20 ft high to start. 
20 ft piece of square steel tube and electric chain saw on the top end, gives me a 45 foot or so reach. 
Have seen a few pros in the area with platforms welded over the top of pickup cabs, give them an added 10 feet.


----------



## thenne1713 (Dec 5, 2021)

sb47 said:


> I made my own pole saw using the top rail from a chin link fence and a Razor saw. I took a dowl rod and shaved it down to fit inside the rail, then took my die grinder with a cut off wheel to cut the slot for the saw blade. Then drilled the 2 holes for the bolts to mount the saw blade on the pole. It works great. Nice and light and plenty sturdy. I made 2 of them. One 10' and one 20' long. View attachment 946089
> View attachment 946090


(Problem is) that metal handled saw is NEVER the saw you want to grab if working around electric wires.... which is why when you buy one, most are PVC or fiberglass


----------



## trains (Dec 5, 2021)

Telescopic silky saw of your choosing.

hayachi, forestor, hayate.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 5, 2021)

thenne1713 said:


> (Problem is) that metal handled saw is NEVER the saw you want to grab if working around electric wires.... which is why when you buy one, most are PVC or fiberglass


Yes that is true, however I don't have any power lines to worry about.


----------



## Abbeville TSI (Dec 5, 2021)

dboyd351 said:


> How much higher you need to cut? If it is only a few feet drive a pickup under the branches and stand in the bed.


That might work well....better if one to back the truck up and one to cut.


----------



## J_Ashley (Dec 5, 2021)

thenne1713 said:


> (Problem is) that metal handled saw is NEVER the saw you want to grab if working around electric wires.... which is why when you buy one, most are PVC or fiberglass


Now I have to ask, why not make your own setup from PVC and a good saw for the end.

Although, I think the Stihl PP100 is only $150ish. Still metal handled from what I can tell. But it seems a bargain at that price.


----------



## dsell (Dec 5, 2021)

J_Ashley said:


> Now I have to ask, why not make your own setup from PVC and a good saw for the end.
> 
> Although, I think the Stihl PP100 is only $150ish. Still metal handled from what I can tell. But it seems a bargain at that price.


PVC is too heavy and too flexible.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 6, 2021)

dsell said:


> PVC is too heavy and too flexible.


I have had a few rather cheapish extendable pole saws in the past and the one common issue I always had was the pole had a weak spot where the poles came together. I agree PVC is to flexible. I don't have any power line issues so I like the one piece metal pole better. I made one 10 and another one 18' I also like how smooth the one piece pole is with no joint or clamp holding it together, and cheap to. Metal is stiff and sturdy and durable. The chain link fence top rail (pole) comes in up to 21' Thats a pretty good reach but a long pole to maneuver around. 18' is about as long as I wanna drag around.


----------



## J_Ashley (Dec 6, 2021)

I mis-typed. Stihl's PP900 is the one I was thinking of. Comes with the saw, lopper head, and (2) fiberglass poles. Can add more poles. For $160, why bother messing about trying to save a few coins. The Fiskars tools for even less still.

I'm all for some DIY ingenuity. But, I'm becoming a little wiser in my old age too.


----------



## dsell (Dec 6, 2021)

sb47 said:


> I have had a few rather cheapish extendable pole saws in the past and the one common issue I always had was the pole had a weak spot where the poles came together. I agree PVC is to flexible. I don't have any power line issues so I like the one piece metal pole better. I made one 10 and another one 18' I also like how smooth the one piece pole is with no joint or clamp holding it together, and cheap to. Metal is stiff and sturdy and durable. The chain link fence top rail (pole) comes in up to 21' Thats a pretty good reach but a long pole to maneuver around. 18' is about as long as I wanna drag around.


I had to send back a set of the b'lite Jameson poles because the connections were stuck. The new set can still be a pain on the joints, but the first set was nearly impossible to get apart. However, they are not weak at the joints. If someone is trying to get by with a bit less coin, the green Jameson are not bad. The yellow is stiffer, but the heaviest of the 3. All have the same joints.


----------



## kenmbz (Dec 6, 2021)

I just use the box store fiskars when I need something quick. Blade is just ok, but it will take out most high branches fine.
Lopper is not bad for up to and 1" or so.
M18 pole saw with extensions for anything big.


----------



## Automender (Dec 6, 2021)

I purchased a Barnel 24 foot pole saw about five years ago after dealing with cheap ones. They also sell a forged pruning head which I purchased also. I love both of them but they are expensive. However when you get it extended to 24 ft it gets a little harder to control and the forged head pruner is heavy at that height. https://www.barnel.com/polepruners.php


----------



## Chris1044 (Dec 7, 2021)

Blasphemy here maybe...but I have a ton of dewalt power tools, so a year ago I picked up a pole saw from them to do exactly what you're looking for. 

It works awesome. Limbs the size of your forearm are no issue and it's relatively quick. Was using in 20* weather and was able to get 50+ cuts with a single 4ah battery no problem. 

Worked so well, I used it to limb up several large 60' spruce trees before I felled them since they were dropping in my yard by the house. It is a little heavy if fully extended to hold out over your head.. I'm in shape, can do it with one hand but would say I'm above average in strength...and it's heavy enough that if the blade weren't resting on the limb during the cut it would he too much. Helps with the cut though as well.

Would absolutely recommend.


----------



## Abbeville TSI (Dec 7, 2021)

Abbeville TSI said:


> First off, I'm not in the tree service business. I have a Stihl pole saw, non extendable. I have to trim overhanging limbs from the the driveway and there are some higher than the pole saw can reach. I don't want a longer extendable pole saw because of the weight and my old body. The manual pruning saws on a multi sectional pole are what I would like to use. I won't use it enough to justify top tier but I hate to use junk. Looking for suggestions and vendors, thanks.


Thanks for all the advice, especially the folks that read the first post carefully.


----------



## Automender (Dec 7, 2021)

Abbeville TSI said:


> Thanks for all the advice, especially the folks that read the first post carefully.


I guess I could not understand what you wanted from your post so I focused on your title. Did you just want a saw that attaches to a pole saw. If that is what you wanted them Barnel is a great saw. Cuts fast.


----------



## 5backacres (Dec 8, 2021)

Bought a Jameson fiberglass Yellow. 21 ft(3 x6ft and a 3 ft cast head ) super light compared to my kombi tool pole saw; cuts fast, but with any manual saw it requires some work. I really like the control I get with it. I take my time and rest if cutting something big. I'd buy it again and do recommend a USA made quality saw! By the way you won't get fried if you touch a wire!


----------



## Hiker9 (Dec 9, 2021)

These are a few things that have worked well for me:
Notch 15 in. Steel Blade 18 ft. Pole Fiberglass Pole Saw Set I have a couple extra Jameson poles to go with this. 18' (3 poles) is not a big deal. 24' is doable, but can be iffy to manage. 30' either requires a throw rope to pull it to full height with and keep it steady or a couple people. I am also older. 

PowerLever 1-1/8 in. Cut Capacity Steel Saw Blade 15 in. Fiberglass Pole 14 ft. Tree Pruner I have an older version of this that is 17' and no longer available. These are very handy.

Keep in mind that total height includes your height and reach as well. When you start getting higher you are not only managing a very long length but also dealing with falling branches, all at the same time. Keep clearing debris away while working - stable footing is crucial. Stay safe!


----------



## Ian178 (Dec 9, 2021)

I have an echo PPT-2620H. I'd be lying if I told you it works great, as I haven't cut anything with it yet, but is seems like a well made tool.


----------



## Abbeville TSI (Dec 10, 2021)

I think 18' is high enough for my needs. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Dec 10, 2021)

A 11 foot ArborMax pole saw is about the maximum my upper body can handle.


----------



## Hiker9 (Dec 10, 2021)

Let us know what you end up getting and how it worked for you.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 11, 2021)

Got this mid summer. Plenty high for me and enough of a work out to get the heart pumping good!









Power-Lever® Extendable Pole Saw & Pruner (7'–14') | Fiskars


High branches are within reach with the Power-Lever® Extendable Pole Saw & Pruner, which includes two different cutting options and extends up to 14 feet. Unique Power-Lever® technology increases leverage to give you up to two times more power. Plus, an oval-shaped, lightweight yet strong pole...




www.fiskars.com


----------



## Abbeville TSI (Dec 12, 2021)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Got this mid summer. Plenty high for me and enough of a work out to get the heart pumping good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is on the short list under consideration.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 12, 2021)

Funny thing, I got the saw for like $55 at my local Menards. But if I need to go higher, my cousin up the road has a Case backhoe that can lift me up like 20 ft so I should be good. Running that pole saw for more than 4 hrs really wears a guy out!!!


----------

